# Ibs cmd g4



## Gigamail (29 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Interbussoftware von Phönix für Windows 7 X.64 Bit Version. Ich bekomme das Teil nicht zum laufen?
Bei Phönix auf der Seite kann ich auch nicht's finden.
Über eine Lösung würde ich mich freuen


----------



## AirKlaus (10 November 2010)

Moin,
Phoenix Contact hat eine super Hotline. Ruf dort mal an, da wird Dir geholfen


----------



## Gigamail (16 November 2010)

@AirKlaus

danke für die Antwort. An die Hotline habe ich auch schon gedacht, nur halte ich mich momentan in Malaysia zur IBN auf und da ist das etwas teuer. Deshalb dachte ich vielleicht klappt da was in Forum.


----------



## IBFS (16 November 2010)

Gigamail schrieb:


> nur halte ich mich momentan in Malaysia zur IBN auf und da ist das etwas teuer. Deshalb ...


 
Also Skype kostet doch nur 0,019€ pro Minute nach Deutschland.
Und das Skype in Malaysia funktioniert, das weiß ich sicher.

http://www.skype.com/intl/de/home-windows-new-user/

Probiers aus!

Frank


----------

